# Setting Clock On Radio



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all. I have a 2011 250RS (NOT the anniversary model). How do I set the clock on the radio? I can't figure it out!

Thanks.

Tena


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

funbikerchick said:


> Hi all. I have a 2011 250RS (NOT the anniversary model). How do I set the clock on the radio? I can't figure it out!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tena


We have the same model, and my DW sets the clock every time we hookup the power. When she gets home, I'll ask her how it's done.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I do it each time and it's always a puzzle every time... aren't we all a great help!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been giving this a little more thought, and realized it's the microwave clock that gets set each time we plug in. I don't know if our radio even has a clock. If it does, it isn't set, because my DW always asks me what time it is, when she sets the microwave clock.
Wow, aren't we helpful!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Do you guys have the big square Jensen stereo/DVD player that's mounted in the "entertainment center", or the smaller one that's mounted under a cabinet? I think I might have manuals for both of them.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Do you guys have the big square Jensen stereo/DVD player that's mounted in the "entertainment center", or the smaller one that's mounted under a cabinet? I think I might have manuals for both of them.


They're the smaller one mounted under the upper galley cabinet. I probably have the manual for mine, but it's covered for the winter.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok. To set the clock, you just press the volume button and hold for 4 seconds. You don't even need to turn it on first. Here is a link to the online manual: http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/jensen-am-fm-cd-stereo-385.html

Tena


----------

